# Tell me about your experience being stitched up after birth



## Ooey (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd love to hear some experiences from those of you who got stitches...how bad was it? Who did it...midwife,doctor,ER? How long did it take? What kind of pain medicine did they give you? Could you still feel anything? What was the healing process/after care like? Now that it's after the fact are you glad you let them do it?

In my exhaustion after days of labor I chose not to have some pretty bad tears stitched up after my daughter's birth. However this time around if I do tear again, due to how bad I'm already torn down there from dd's birth I think it will be necessary to get stitches this time. I am a huge pain wimp when it comes to needles or pretty much any kind of pain that is "unnatural," if that makes sense. If I tear I know in the long run I will be better off having it repaired this time, but I also know that the only way I will do it is if I prepare myself ahead of time.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

A midwife stitched me up afterwards; I barely felt the painkiller shot (don't remember what it was), let alone the stitches. Aftercare process was basically the same you'd do without stitches, and they dissoved after a week or so.

My tissue pulled apart some even with the stitches, though everything is still functional; it just looks a little different. Still, without the stitches I think it would have been a pretty big tear to walk around with. I'm glad I got them.

Really they weren't a big deal at all -- took maybe three minutes, didn't hurt, and helped the healing process.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

nak

i had a barely 2nd degree ... stitching was pretty easy. my mw gave me a novacaine shot before. i flt a little bit of tugging and pinching but no pain. healed up really easy ... by the time the normal swelling was down the stitches were slightly tender but thats it. we dtd around 3-4 weeks pp .. had to go slow but no pain or anything like that


----------



## paintedbison (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey... I recognize you from another forum, lol.

I had an epis with my first (still angry about that) and I had a first degree tear with my second. I had local lidocaine with both for the repair.

With my second birth, the nurse said she thought they'd have to do a repair. (It was at a birthing center... I delivered in water, got out of the water, cleaned up, breastfed, etc before they did the repair.) I remember almost starting to cry when the nurse said she thought I needed a repair. I'm a wimp about those things too! The nurse was hugging me and telling me it'd be okay and wouldn't take long.

Honestly, the shots of numbing medicine burn. But only for a second and it's not that bad. The stitches don't hurt after the numbing. I could kinda feel tugging but nothing painful. It was rough just having to be in MORE pain after already having dealt with so much pain.

I am glad I had the repair, though. They said for small tears that they would let them heal naturally, but you had to be careful about how you sat, walked, etc. It was nice not having to worry with that at all because it was stitched.

I'd go for the repair. It's like two seconds of additional pain. Not really that bad in the scheme of things. And the repair didn't take long either time. Less than ten minutes probably. But the numbing was the only bad part of it.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

nak
i had a 1st degree tear with dd1. at least they said it was a 1st deg, i'm not sure i believed her. i have a scar from it. it was an ob that stitched me up. she gave me a local and told me to tell her if i felt anything and she would give me more. i don't really remember how long it took. i told her i could feel her stitching and she told me she was almost done and didn't give me anything else. it really hurt.

i guess it took me about 3 weeks to be able to sit without hurting.

after my hb i had no stiches at all and just a skid mark. much easier to heal from.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

1st delivery: had the epidural in still--still wasn't working great--did feel some of it, hurt. hurt a LOT for a while (2nd degree epis).

last delivery: they gave a small shot of numbing in the area, didn't feel a thing beyond that (ouch!) and the stitches never hurt or bothered me at all (minor 1st degree tear).


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I had a 2nd degree tear stitched, and wish I hadn't. It healed funny (dimples on your cheeks are cute, dimples in your perineum are not!) and the OB was extremely brutal (not just during the stitching part though) and caused a lot of bruising and nerve damage on my labia and clitoris with the clamps.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I had 2 or 3 stitches after my hb. I was in bed with dd nursing and completely blissed out post-birth. When the mws gave me a shot of painkiller I winced, but I was joking about how wierd the stitches felt through my numb skin. I think I probably sounded like I was high!







(Oh, wait, I guess I kind of was!) I blabbed on and on about how happy I was that I was comfy in my own bed for the stitches and they didn't bother me at all.

I think it took a long time for it to heal completely, though. Sex made the scar hurt a little unless there was PLENTY of moisture down there. Once my period came back (at 19 months) it was like it had completely healed overnight. All of a sudden, it didn't hurt anymore at all! I don't think that would have been any different if it had healed naturally, though.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't even remember the numbing shot hurting. I think at that point my body was pretty numbed up down there on its own allready. It didn't bother me much at the time. She left the end of the tear unstitched and that part hurt the worse afterward. I can't emagine healing from a tear without stitches. Allthough she did do a pretty bad job of stitching me evenly. Grrrr..


----------



## Elijahs Momma (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't remember how bad I tore (they did have to cut me) but whenever she cut me it didn't hurt at all, to my amazement! They squirted something on it whenever they were stitching me up and afterwards and until it healed I never felt a thing. I felt pretty lucky after all the horror stories I heard about it.


----------



## treespeak (Nov 30, 2007)

I simply leaned back on our sofa while my midwife stitched away. She used a local numbing agent, and as I recall it burned a little going in. But in comparison to the intense sensations of birthing, it barely registered. I watched the stiching with a little hand mirror, 'cuz I like to know what's happening to my body. The whole deal, including me stopping MW to ask questions, took maybe ten minutes.

I took it very easy for the first two weeks after the birth, basically staying in bed with my babe, and I think that helped with the healing process. I also used a peri bottle with an herbal solution on the wound whenever I used the bathroom, and frequently applied an herbal salve. The stitches dissolved on their own in a few weeks. I never felt a need to use pain medication, 'tho I would have been open to it had I been hurting. It took a good 12 weeks before I really felt ready to DTD again, but that had as much to do with being exhausted as a new mom as it did with the tear.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ooey* 
I'd love to hear some experiences from those of you who got stitches...how bad was it? Who did it...midwife,doctor,ER? How long did it take? What kind of pain medicine did they give you? Could you still feel anything? What was the healing process/after care like? Now that it's after the fact are you glad you let them do it?

*In my exhaustion after days of labor I chose not to have some pretty bad tears stitched up after my daughter's birth.* However this time around if I do tear again, due to how bad I'm already torn down there from dd's birth I think it will be necessary to get stitches this time. I am a huge pain wimp when it comes to needles or pretty much any kind of pain that is "unnatural," if that makes sense. If I tear I know in the long run I will be better off having it repaired this time, but I also know that the only way I will do it is if I prepare myself ahead of time.

I relate so much to that. For me, the most challenging part of the whole stiching process was making the decision in a state of otherwoldliness/euphoria/exhaustion after giving birth. My MW recommended the stiches, but left the choice up to me. I nearly said "no" but thought to look to DH and ask him "what would I decide if weren't in such a volitile state?" He said "I think you'd go ahead and get the stitches." I'm really glad that I had him there--he knows me so well, he was able to stand in and help me make the choice that I would normally have made on my own.

Now nearly a year since the birth, I feel vibrant and whole. I feel that it's really unlikely that I'll tear again should I have more children, but if I do, it won't be a big deal. Good birthing Ooey!


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a 2nd degree tear and my OB could tell I was going to tear while I was pushing so she gave me a shot of lidocaine or something before it tore and I didn't feel the shot or tear. It took about 10 minutes to stitch up and she had to give me another shot cuz I could still feel on one end but it wasn't that bad compared to just having pushed out a 9lb baby with no epidural lol. Healing it was mostly itchy and stung a little but didn't hurt at all after about a week.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

First birth I had an epidural, suffered a 2nd degree tear, epidural was wearing off but the Obstetrician refused to give me local anaesthetic while repairing me in order to punish me (I can't be arsed to go into details but it was harsh). It hurt.

Second birth, was transferred in for suspected 3rd degree, turned out to be a very long 2nd degree verging on 3rd degree, had to have a few local anaesthetic shots AND gas and air (local anaesthetic doesn't work as well on me as it should). Felt tugging, pinching etc but didn't really care thanks to the G+A.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

ok.. my first birth wa in 1995 so it was a horror. the cut me open to do a forceps delivery ( iwas 19 and didnt know better) then stitched me back up. i heard the doc say he was doing a husbands stitch.. which is an extra stitch to make it tighter. sex hurt for years.
my 2nd birth was last year.... no tears at all. completely vaginal birth. no forceps or anything. i did get an epidural though. and the 2nd baby was a lb bigger than the first.
sometimes you can avoid tearing if you take it easy pushing the head and if you have a midwife who knows how to strtch it just right (perineal massage). sometimes they can hook their finger in and move the perineum over the chin so it doesnt tear.
i would google it.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I had a couple of stitches after my 3rd baby. The perineum is numb for a while after the birth due to trauma and shock...







...the blood supply is cut off....so you really do not feel much. It healed quickly, within two weeks.

It was a first degree, skin tear. Not much of anything anyway; it was up to me to be stitched and I said, "Yes!".


----------



## Ooey (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
ok.. my first birth wa in 1995 so it was a horror. the cut me open to do a forceps delivery ( iwas 19 and didnt know better) then stitched me back up. *i heard the doc say he was doing a husbands stitch.. which is an extra stitch to make it tighter. sex hurt for years.*
















:









Quote:

my 2nd birth was last year.... no tears at all. completely vaginal birth. no forceps or anything. i did get an epidural though. and the 2nd baby was a lb bigger than the first.
*sometimes you can avoid tearing if you take it easy pushing the head and if you have a midwife who knows how to strtch it just right (perineal massage). sometimes they can hook their finger in and move the perineum over the chin so it doesnt tear.
i would google it.*
I'm going to try my best to be in a good position, take it slow and listen to my body as I push the baby out. But honestly with what I've got to work with I'm thinking it's very likely I will tear at least a little bit no matter what preventative measures I take. *TMI* My upper left labia/lip is split in two, I have a huge bartolin's gland cyst on the lower labia and my perineum actually has a hole in in it, from I guess bursting open but not actually tearing all the way through during my DDs birth. It's only connected by a thin piece, and if that piece tears I will have a huge flap of perineum just hanging there. That is why I'm thinking I may HAVE to go for the stitches this time, no matter how horrible it may be or how much I prefer to heal naturally


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I don't remember being stitched back up that much (very vaguely) for a 2nd degree tear. I was very very out of it. I know I was given a local but I don't remember feeling a thing. I was even given a stitch on my cervix.









After my second, faster birth, I was awake and aware of everything going on. I had a 2nd degree tear again and they insisted on stitching it up. I said fine, but the local (novocaine) never took. Ow.

I did heal up very well at least, and didn't tear again, even after having a bigger baby at home. I was almost given an episiotomy the first birth, and I'm thankful that didn't happen.

FWIW I had residents doing the procedure both times.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

Well, local doesn't work on me down there apparently. With my first two the numbing hurt really bad and I felt every stitch. With #3 I had a skid mark and with #4 I refused the ONE stitch the midwife felt I **really** needed.

IMO, the difference between needing stitches and not was "hold your breath pushing". Breathe and push only when your body tells you too.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kabes* 

IMO, the difference between needing stitches and not was "hold your breath pushing". Breathe and push only when your body tells you too.









: The mom's positioning while pushing also has an impact.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, yeah, and having a sticky-shouldered baby that necessitated two full-size adult midwife hands in my vagina along with my baby's big ol' head had an impact as well.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I had no pushing instinct this time. really.







had it the last time.

and this time my baby had no heartbeat at times, so I really did need to hold my breath and push. I wish very much it could have been different.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I had Frankenstein stitches -- the full length of my perineum, up to my urethra, and out through one labia. I know for me they called in a couple of plastic surgeons to figure out what to put where and it took seemingly a short century, but honestly I was a little too distracted by the presence of my son to really remember more. Healing was not a problem -- no complications, quick, not a lot of discomfort, reasonable swelling, and no noticeable scar tissue or otherwise tightness. I'm guessing that might have something to do with having had specialists? I'm definitely going to ask my OB with this baby if it's possible to by default arrange to call in the plastic surgeons if there's any tearing requiring more than just a few straightforward stitches.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

With my 2nd birth, I had an epidural and didn't feel anything. With the 3rd, I don't remember if they gave me a painkiller or not but it didn't hurt to be stitched.


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

Both of my deliveries were uncomplicated and resulted in the "need" for one or two stitches (both were 10 lb babies mind you). I am pretty sure that she did lidocaine during my pushing?? because I don't remember it afterward, so I really didn't feel that. I do remember her actually doing the stitch (or two) but don't remember it hurting.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

I got 4 stitches by my midwife after this most recent homebirth. She used dermaplast to numb it. It hurt a bit, but I just had a baby so this pain was easier to cope with. It was over quickly.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

My first childbirth experience was very bad--lots of tearing, lots and lots of blood, the whole deal. I wasn't prepared for it at all, so it is good that you are thinking of this now. Do whatever you need to do in order to avoid tearing. Make a plan, do perineal massage, push in a reasonable way.... all of those things should help.

In my case, I didn't do any of those things--not smart! I had a significant amount of tearing and after I had my DD my OB was trying to stitch me up in the delivery room. It really hurt despite the shot of pain stuff I had, and I let him know it. Eventually he decided to put me under general anesthesia, maybe just to shut me up. I ended up having enough stitches that my doctor couldn't even tell me later exactly how many there were, he just answered "a LOT."

I had a lot of pain for awhile and had a difficult time getting around for a couple of months, but eventually my body started to recover and I bounced back to normal. I have internal vaginal scarring but nothing that interferes with my daily life or my sex life in any way. Now, almost four years later, it's a distant memory. I do wish I had been more prepared at the moment, though; I think perhaps I could have avoided some unnecessary pain and tearing during birth.

Good luck; I think if you think about it in advance, it can make your experience much better than it would be otherwise.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I had an OBGYN attended hospital birth and was induced with Pitocin for my first. Of course, I also "needed" an episiotomy. It took a few minutes to stitch up, and I remember feeling it, though I am pretty sure I had some sort of pain medication for that (though, not the actual birth). The stitching didn't hurt, I just felt it.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

I had a severe tear after my drug-free birth at a free-standing birth center w/ a MW. She injected a local anesthetic (I was still pretty "numb" down there immediately after birth anyhow) and stitched me up there on the bed. I had about 10 stitches, I don't remember. I was in a lot of pain for the next month or so. I had an infection about 3 days after birth and it was excruciating. I think one of the greatest injustices in life is that some women don't tear during delivery


----------



## crazyeight (Mar 29, 2006)

with ds i was in a hosp. my ob tried massage and stretching but finally admitted that i was going to tear up into my urethra and gave me a pressure epi. i don't remember the stiches, my pain shot or anything.

with dd i was in the water and i could feel myself tearing. the mw tried to stretch it down (being blind) but i still tore....sideways. i remember the shot a little bit and extra pulling and lots of activity. at one point she said that an extra piece of skin was there and she could cut it off or just leave it..i left it no reason why...

i have to say that my pressure epi was SOOO much nicer!







it was sewn up really really well and was just way better than tearing sideways. i still feel funny and kinda lopsided with some weird skin and my recovery was longer with the 2nd (although who knows if it was cause i already had a family!).

when we have another i am torn (haha!) between being in the water (loved it!) or being out and getting a nice clean "tear". i KNOW i am going to tear...seems to be a way of birth for me!


----------



## Ooey (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhinderliter* 
with ds i was in a hosp. my ob tried massage and stretching but finally admitted that i was going to tear up into my urethra and gave me a pressure epi. i don't remember the stiches, my pain shot or anything.

with dd i was in the water and i could feel myself tearing. the mw tried to stretch it down (being blind) but i still tore....sideways. i remember the shot a little bit and extra pulling and lots of activity. at one point she said that an extra piece of skin was there and she could cut it off or just leave it..i left it no reason why...

i have to say that my pressure epi was SOOO much nicer!







it was sewn up really really well and was just way better than tearing sideways. i still feel funny and kinda lopsided with some weird skin and my recovery was longer with the 2nd (although who knows if it was cause i already had a family!).

when we have another i am torn (haha!) between being in the water (loved it!) or being out and getting a nice clean "tear". i KNOW i am going to tear...seems to be a way of birth for me!

can you explain what a "pressure epi" is?


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

With my first, i had an epi, so i felt nothing at all.

with my second, I went natural. i had a decent 2nd degree tear. I felt every single stitch. The ob didn't seem to believe me that the local anesthetic was taking no effect, even after several shots. Local anesthetics nearly never work on me, but I guess she thought I was imaginging feeling it?


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

I wanted to point out that you can always have reconstructive surgery done on your labia/perineum if you feel it's warranted. I don't think a lot of us know about the option, but it's there.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I tore quite badly during both my dc's births. With my dd I don't remember much. Her birth was pretty traumatic and I lost a lot of blood. I do remember that they called in an ob from the practice (almost 4th degree tearing requires and ob here) and he was the dr that I couldn't stand. I think I only had a local, but again, I don't remember much. I healed well according to my then midwife but sex was uncomfortable for a long time afterwards.

With ds it was completely different. I had changed practices and really liked the ob who stitched me up. I had 4th degree tearing and it took a long time to do but my dr talked to me the whole time, made me laugh and seemed amazed by my pain tolerance. I only had local anesthesia and they freshened it up whenever I needed them to. I was actually scolded for not asking for more pain relief. I healed well and haven't had any discomfort in my girly parts since healing.


----------



## ElkMtnsMama (Feb 26, 2008)

My daughter came out with both hands pressed to the sides of her head, and I tore pretty badly. MW sewed me up, after injecting lidocaine locally. She did either 7 or 10 stitches; I can't remember for sure. There wasn't really much pain involved with the suturing itself, though there was a lot of pressure and pulling, which was pretty uncomfortable after just having given birth. She did a great job with the stitches, and I was mostly healed after two weeks, though the area was a bit tender for another couple of months after that.

I sat on a boppy nursing pillow for a few weeks after the birth to keep pressure off of the area, and had to be careful about how I sat on the toilet and how I moved when I walked. I rinsed the area with a peri bottle each time I used the toilet, using a weak povidone iodine solution. After several days of this, I switched to rinsing with an herbal tea with some comfrey to speed up the healing. Managed to pop out one of the stitches by being too active in the first few days, but I ended up healing alright.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

I was stitched up after my first and second births. First I had an episiotomy, and they gave me some sort of local anesthetic. It was done by my MW at the hospital. My second I had a small tear, I think 2 stitches? I did not have any pain relief and it was really awful. I could feel the thread being pulled through. It was done by my MW at home. I was offered local anesthetic, but my mw said it was either one poke (the shot) or 4 pokes (the stitches) and I didn't figure 4 pokes would be so bad. With my third I had a small tear but I declined stitches.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I wasn't properly anesthetized for my repair and it was awful. The doctor doing the repair didn't believe that I could feel pain, but I could. I had a number of stitches - about 10-15 or so (don't know for sure as I didn't ask). The indignity of yelping and kicking my legs (and being subjected to unnecessary pain after complaining) after the birth like that still really upsets me.

It was not just pressure or the feeling of the thread going through. I could feel everything for more than half of the stitches. It was pretty awful.

Talk to your HCP ahead of time about making sure the local has taken effect and listening to you. I know my midwife would have listened. My doctor told me it was "just pressure." Like I can't tell the difference.





















:









Healing wasn't bad. The stitches were uncomfortable until they fell out, about 10-15 days after giving birth. It was just a little tender and awkward until then, and after then felt like new.

ETA: If I had still be holding my baby when getting stitched up, I doubt it would have been as much of an issue for me, because she would have been a fantastic distraction. As it was, they had taken my baby to the other side of the room for weighing, evaluation, etc.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a little second-degree tear, eight stitches. There was some stinging and pinching with the shot and stitches, but I wasn't really paying attention.







It did seem to take FOREVER. The baby was born at about 8:30, and I was going to call my mom after getting stitched, but I didn't get to call her until after 11. I think I walked around a good bit somewhere in there, though, there was more going on than just stitching. The stitching still took longer than it had too, though, because the midwife got the thread tangled up.









I healed up pretty much perfectly, can hardly tell a difference from before the baby. (This was all done by midwives at the Farm.) I never knew at the time that some people don't get stitched up - the midwives may have given me a choice, but I don't remember and I wouldn't have had any idea what they were talking about. So I kind of wonder now what things would have been like if I had skipped the stitches. *shrug*


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't really remember the actual numbing agent or stitching--I was preoccupied with DS. My OB was gentle and used as few as possible.

I had to be careful and not scoot on my bum, which was hard because I had horrible sciatic pain in my hips, making it hard to stand or crawl across our bed.

I took 15 minute hot epsom salt baths (up to three a day), which seemed to help with the healing and soothing. I also soaked flannel cloths in a comfrey calendula infusion, then froze them. I stuck them inside my pads.

The stitches dissolved, though I pulled out a couple poky bits. As the skin healed, I often felt a pulling sensation.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ooey* 
can you explain what a "pressure epi" is?

I think she means a sort of a mock episiotomy where the practitioner applies pressure to direct the tearing that's happening anyway? But that's just a guess.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

The stitches were easy, it was the episiotomy with NO drugs that killed me! The stitches took about 20 minutes and I was impatient and want to see my baby (who had been taken to the nursery







) but they didnt hurt, just felt a little odd. I had had some sort of pain med at that point though I dont know what it was.

Ironically, despite having a huge scar, I didnt ever tear again, and no episiotomy. And my 2nd was bigger than the 1st, lol.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

Usually pressure episiotomy is when they cut it while the baby's head is pressed hard against the perineum. The pressure reduces the blood flow and sensation in the area so you don't feel the cut. Sounds like it sure beat tearing upwards! I think one of the very few situations where an episiotomy really is called for.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I tore in three places and got 6 stitches. I gave birth at a freestanding birth center with a midwife. I was stitched up, by her, after delivering the placenta (maybe 30 minutes or so after the birth, possibly less). She gave me a local shot, but it didn't really work. OUCH! I was definitely taken aback at how painful it was, but like labor, I survived it. I believe I had one 3rd degree tear and two 1 degrees. Took maybe 5 minutes. I guess I am glad I "let" them do it - she didn't really give me a choice. I figure if it had only been 1 degree tears my doula might have suggested I not get stitched and keep my legs together as much as possible afterwards. The healing process was tough for a few days, but I'm not 100% sure that was because I had stitches.


----------



## crazyeight (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ooey* 
can you explain what a "pressure epi" is?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eresh* 
Usually pressure episiotomy is when they cut it while the baby's head is pressed hard against the perineum. The pressure reduces the blood flow and sensation in the area so you don't feel the cut. Sounds like it sure beat tearing upwards! I think one of the very few situations where an episiotomy really is called for.

yes. while your feeling the ring of fire they just use a scalpel to cut just a enough to let the baby come out. i had researched and knew that cutting COULD cause you to tear MORE as the incision was started and i also had talked to the doc (who i had only met TWICE before delivery!), wrote in my birth plan etc that i didn't WANT an epi. i have to say that i was very lucky how it turned out. i agree that all epi's aren't bad! she explained to me that everything was turning white and mostly upwards so i could tear but it woud be excruiting and could cause incontence later etc. its funny how out of it i was but being prepared and the doc knowing and TRUSTING me was what really made me have a good outcome. i only realize now (with all the mdc info, having more time under my belt etc) that i had the best luck in the world with meeting my new ob. i could have had a HORRIBLE birth!


----------



## brackin (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a second degree tear with DS. I recall a slight stinging sensation when the OB gave me the numbing shot, but that was it. And honestly, after an unmedicated birth with a rather large baby, the numbing/stitching seemed painless!


----------



## IntoTheRoseGarden (Aug 5, 2003)

I had 4 stitches without local. It was awful. I screamed. I felt like a big baby, but it HURT!

I had an epidural, but it didn't seem to affect that area (which really seemed to help with pushing, so i'm not complaining.)


----------



## herbanmama (Jun 10, 2005)

I had a few stitches for a barely second degree tear after my homebirth. I didn't feel any pain while tearing, and when midwife told I'd need a few stitches, I argued, "I did not tear!"








She injected a local, and stitched me as I nursed dd. Didn't feel a thing. A total non-event after 30 hours of labor.


----------



## riverside knitter (Jun 26, 2007)

I had what my OB described as a "true" shoulder dystocia that necessitated a significant episiotomy resulting in a 4th degree laceration. I also had a pretty significant hemorrhage. My doc spent well over an hour putting me back together. No clue how many stitches were involved, but presumably a lot since both my vagina and rectum were totally reconstructed. I was hesitant to have an epidural before going into labor, but man was I glad that I did given the reconstruction I required. Given the drugs and the blood loss, I was pretty out of it and don't remember much. I can tell you that my 1st postpartum poop was one of my most painful experiences to date.


----------



## momtoalex (Apr 5, 2007)

I got 3 stiches, I think, after a natural tear. I remember lying with DS on the bed where I had just given birth, in total bliss, with my legs open, midwife with a light, putting stiches. I didn't feel anything, nor did I care. I really did not feel the tear or the stitching. DH watched the stitching but I didn't. It took a few weeks to heal. I stayed in bed a lot, walking hurt a little but not too much. Something was sensative there during sex for a little while but I don't feel any difference anymore. It looks fine too. DS is 1.5.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

1st, dr in hospital cut episiotomy, resulted in 3rd, almost 4th degree tear. took over 30 stitches to repair. local shots of pain killer, repeatedly, but i still felt every stitch, although after the birth pain, it really didnt bother me so bad, i remember counting them as i felt them go in, LOL.

2nd, same dr, cut again, not so bad this time, local shot, didnt hurt so much this time, birth was great so i was in lala land anyways, i asked how many stitches he put in, he said, "dont know, not too many as i did them all with just one suture" so i think just 4 or so.

3rd, same dr, but he desided he learned something new, that cutting wasnt such a great idea, much bigger baby than my first, i had 2 small anterior tears, but i was still screaming from the pain of delivery that when he touched me i freaked out, so he said he wouldl skip the stitches he would have put. to do it over again, there is one of those that i really wish i had been stitched. never healed right.


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

I had i think 4 stiches, they were small tears but one of them was forming a flap of skin that the midwife didnt think would heal well without a stitch, so we decided to stich them all up whilst she was at it. I also had an internal tear at the front but that wasnt stitched up as it looked like it would heal on its own.

I had lidocane but for some reason it didnt take on one side, so it hurt, it actually hurt more than the labour for me, but again thats not saying much as it was pretty much pain free for me. My midwife gave me ural to take to alkalise my urine so it didnt burn to much, and i did warm herbal and salt sitz baths daily and within a week there was no pain, it only really hurt for 2 or 3 days, the hemeroids where worse. My midwife also used med honey on them because the flap of skin was pulling away even with the stitch and that stoped the pain, so i would recomend getting some if you can. The flap of skin ended up not healing at all, and died so i cut it off, but once that was gone everything healed really well, now i dont even realise i still have the stitches, and it seems to be healing well.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I wasn't going to post but since some other mamas mentioned the numbing injection not working...

With dd2 I had a 4th degree tear. It took about 30-45 minutes to repair and close to 200 sutures to do it. Initially I was given an injection of pain killer but it didn't "take" completely and there were large windows in the pain coverage. I was at a hospital and what they did was put in an IV of general pain medication (I joke that I had the birth without meds but once she was out I had both narcotics and pit). It made me a bit loopy but didn't interfere with breastfeeding and it made the suturing A LOT better/easier to handle.

So if, for some reason, you do need suturing and the 'caine injection doesn't work... tell them you need something more. You might even mention this to your care provider if you are home birthing so they know to bring more pain killers (or different types of pain killers since you may react more strongly to some) than they might otherwise. I know this is something I've dealt with at the dentist... there are certain meds I respond better to and I often need a slightly higher dose. Just let them know so they are prepared.

Happy birthing!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not read the responses but I will share my experience. I had a fourth degree epis. and the stitching was very easy and did not take long. I have a VERY VERY VERY good OB/GYN and he did it very quickly and simply. He kidded me "Good luck passing through airport security from now on, I am sewing in a penny too." I know I know, some of you would be totally offended and want to kick his butt, but is a very good friend so it was no big deal. I had NO problems afterward either, no infection, no horrible pain, no leakage and my vagina is completely back to normal as well. Have nothing to complain about really.


----------



## jaxxy (Apr 24, 2007)

I had a tear. Not sure about degree or number of stitches but the MW and the OB took about 20 minutes to suture. I went to surgery an hour later for a D & C and the OB later told me that he tore some of the stitches on accident and had to re-suture. I could hardly walk for about 2 days and ice felt like heaven. The swelling started to go down about 3 or 4 days later but the pain lasted a few weeks.


----------

